# Bilbao supermarkets



## Canalsman (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm heading south this Winter, leaving on 27th December on Brittany Ferries to Bilbao.

I will need to stock up with provisions on arrival. What are the supermarket options near Bilbao where it's easy to park a motorhome?

I've had a look on Google, and the only vaguely hopeful option is Carrefour, but the parking area looks tricky to access with a large 'van ...


----------



## pughed2 (Sep 19, 2016)

*supermarkets in bilbao*

admin........its only roughly a 24 hour crossing to bilbao, so the fridge could be stocked with sensible perishables before, BUT you will have no problems finding a supermarket as soon as you get on the road.........even the smaller ones have food at roughly the same price as uk. It all depends which way you are going from bilbao.........if going east through bilbao, theres small towns just east of bilbao, (incredible views of estuary from cliffs) if you cross the waterway on the motorway ( free for that bit), whereas if going west, you may have to go a bit further, but theres small shops and supermarkets everywhere, and all usually reasonably priced.......you shouldnt have a problem. mapfactor sat nav or google maps will probably show you where they are before you go if that concerned........steve bristol


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions.

It's a two night crossing stopping at Roscoff, so I don't intend to take any perishables. Hence the need to stock up in Bilbao ...


----------



## shaunr68 (Sep 19, 2016)

Sorry for stating the obvious, I'm sure you are aware of this but just about the first thing I added to our Satnav was the Lidl POI download from here:

Sat Nav Download - Lidl UK

Looks to be about five Lidl stores in and around Bilbao.

EDIT:  Re. access.  Not sure how large yours is, if you know what I mean 

We've never had a problem parking in Lidl across the continent in a 6.4 metre motorhome with a 90cm towbar mounted bike rack behind, there is always a quiet corner of the car park free.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 19, 2016)

I would be looking for a large hypermarket like a Carrefour to stock up,they normally have a good stock of just about anything you need and also have leche fresca which I prefer to the long life stuff.

The Carrefour supermarkets are a bit out of the city and usually have large car parks(except for the smaller carrefour express supermarkets)................ 

Google


----------



## TJBi (Sep 20, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> <snip>
> I've had a look on Google, and the only vaguely hopeful option is Carrefour, but the parking area looks tricky to access with a large 'van ...



Hi Chris,

Don't know the area at all, but are you looking at Carrefour Sestao, Carrefour Erandio, or somewhere else?

Tom


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 20, 2016)

TJBi said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Don't know the area at all, but are you looking at Carrefour Sestao, Carrefour Erandio, or somewhere else?
> 
> Tom



Erandio, Tom ... just here:

Google Maps


----------



## TJBi (Sep 20, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Erandio, Tom ... just here:
> 
> Google Maps



I assumed that Google Maps might be an option.  Carrefour Cherbourg lost its open-air parking when the centre commercial was redeveloped, but vehicles such as motorhomes that are too tall to use the multi-storey are permitted to park in the HGV delivery area (ground level, beneath the building).  It does involve driving up to a barrier and use of the communication facility to request admission.  It looks as though entrance to the open-air area at Erandio may not be controlled at all during opening hours.  There are "Welcome" signs.  Can't quite make out the dimensional restriction posted alongside the entrance.
Sestao appears to have a reasonable amount of open-air parking, plus some covered parking Google Maps  (Note that Streetview have managed to stack some vehicles!)  Looks as though the covered area may not have adequate height clearance, unlike what we saw in France on our recent trip, with the roofing sometimes well over 5 metres above the ground.

Tom


----------



## nomad-col (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, I have always found that the Mercadona supermarkets have an excellent range of products and although their car parks may not always be suitable for larger motorhomes there is usually easy "on street parking" close by. Easily located on [url=http://www.mercadona.es
Colin


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 20, 2016)

TJBi said:


> I assumed that Google Maps might be an option.  Carrefour Cherbourg lost its open-air parking when the centre commercial was redeveloped, but vehicles such as motorhomes that are too tall to use the multi-storey are permitted to park in the HGV delivery area (ground level, beneath the building).  It does involve driving up to a barrier and use of the communication facility to request admission.  It looks as though entrance to the open-air area at Erandio may not be controlled at all during opening hours.  There are "Welcome" signs.  Can't quite make out the dimensional restriction posted alongside the entrance.
> Sestao appears to have a reasonable amount of open-air parking, plus some covered parking Google Maps  (Note that Streetview have managed to stack some vehicles!)  Looks as though the covered area may not have adequate height clearance, unlike what we saw in France on our recent trip, with the roofing sometimes well over 5 metres above the ground.
> 
> Tom



The former at Erandio has a small radius roundabout that I think will be difficult with my 7.75m 'van ...

The latter at Sestao looks to be the answer.

Thanks Tom


----------



## TJBi (Sep 20, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> The former at Erandio has a small radius roundabout that I think will be difficult with my 7.75m 'van ...
> 
> <snip>



What do you reckon?  OD approx. 20.5m, ID approx. 10.5m?  

Tom


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 20, 2016)

TJBi said:


> What do you reckon?  OD approx. 20.5m, ID approx. 10.5m?
> 
> Tom



No idea, and no way of telling is there?


----------



## TJBi (Sep 20, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> No idea, and no way of telling is there?



In satellite view, measure the distance across the roundabout!

Tom


----------



## torridtime (Sep 20, 2016)

*Bilbao Supermarkets*

This thread has to be a wind up.


----------



## TJBi (Sep 20, 2016)

torridtime said:


> This thread has to be a wind up.



Why?  If you wound up in Bilbao, wouldn't you want to be able to buy food?  

Tom


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 20, 2016)

It's a big city. No matter which way you drive away from the ferry you will spot a supermarket within a short time. Even from the motorways.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 20, 2016)

TJBi said:


> In satellite view, measure the distance across the roundabout!
> 
> Tom



Fair enough ... next question, would you get a 7.75m vehicle round such a small roundabout without difficulty?

Looks tight to me ...


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 20, 2016)

Fazerloz said:


> It's a big city. No matter which way you drive away from the ferry you will spot a supermarket within a short time. Even from the motorways.



Yes you may see a supermarket at a distance, but I drive alone and it's much easier and safer to know where I'm headed.


----------



## TJBi (Sep 21, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Fair enough ... next question, would you get a 7.75m vehicle round such a small roundabout without difficulty?
> 
> Looks tight to me ...



I'll bow to your greater experience on that, Chris, particularly as my limited experience is with a vehicle that's 1 metre shorter.

Tom


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Sep 21, 2016)

My un scientific Spanish/English supermarket comparison table:.... ....
Carrefour = Tesco
Mercadona = Sainsbury
Aldi = Aldi 
and wait for it...
Lidl = Lidl

Bd..


----------

